# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] A fantasy Twisted Europe map

## FunDice

Dear cartographers,

I offer, let's say 50$ for a map I need to use as an rpg game master (ars magica).
Price could be discussed for a higher quality/service.
Beware, I'm hoping for something high res (can you do 300 dpi 120cm x 180 cm ? I would pay 20$ extra).

Map specifics :
#1) In the year 1033, a magical cursed raised sea level around +400 meters (I know, but it's magic).
So basically, Europe mountains became new isles-lands, and a lot of sea is now everywhere.
Lot of earthquakes happened for 100 years and twisted the lands, so you don't have to be that accurate and you can be creative with land silhouettes. (you can enlarge rivers, add isles, make it pretty)
Some lands may have been raised above sea level by friendly wizards, like to save Paris and a small land around (you to decide, be creative, make it pretty).
Looking for a Gordon Michael Scallion map of Europe, like this :
https://blogs-images.forbes.com/jimd...apa_Europe.jpg
#2) Then north and south poles inverted. Climate may have change slightly, it's up to you I don't care. Now year is 1200.

#3) I don't wish to add names of lands or city for now. Please keep in mind.

I want it to be a bit more pretty and imaginative, and a bit less accurate. I wish we could have a feelings for highest mountains on the lands left.
Maps that I feel pretty :
https://www.deviantart.com/arsheesh/...-Map-295172620
https://www.deviantart.com/paramenid...p-01-170505416

Thanks for your time.
I can answer all questions if you have any.

----------


## Tiana

If no one helps you, you may at least find http://www.floodmap.net/ to be a helpful resource for what land is or isn't covered in water.  :Smile: 

also i hope there's an enormous magic underwater base if the sea levels rose that much. That'd be fun, an air bubble preserving some area.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello FD,

A six-foot by four-foot map is going to cost a little more than $70... my portfolio is here and I can be contacted at ryan@ryansthomason.com if you'd like to discuss your project.

----------


## FunDice

Wow ! It's so nice to see quick answers.

Tiana :
Thanks for your link ! I really appreciate it.
And yeah, there should definitly be a few magic bases underwater.

Ryan S. Thomason :
I truly understand, and I'm very happy you are interested by this project.
Of course we can discuss price, and maybe just make a portion of the map, like for just one land or two high-res, and maybe make the others an other time for an other project, with more cash.
You have a great style, and your portfolio is really cool.
I will wait for a few days before choosing who to hire, but it might well be you.

----------


## Cédric H.

Hello FunDice
I am interested in this project but I would really like to talk to you first.
You can see my portfolio here and you can contact me at TheFantasyMapsForge@gmail.com

----------


## ThomasR

Bonjour FunDice et bienvenue à la Guilde. Je crains que Le tarif envisagé ne soit loin de ce qu'est la réalité du temps de travail nécessaire à la cartographie, d'autant plus si c'est pour de la publication. Une carte pour publication c'est, pour les rapides, dans les 10 heures de boulot (personnellement plutôt 15 h eu minimum et avec les allers-retours avec le commanditaire, on est plutôt dans la vingtaine d'heures). À cela s'ajoutent les droits commerciaux de publication. Et je parle d'une carte en 15x20 cm pour un format classique...

----------


## Bryan G. McWhirter

I am interested in this project. I have drawn a few fantasy/alt history inspired maps of North America for D.J. Butler's Witchy Winter and Witchy Kingdom, it would be fun to draw a map of Europe.

----------


## XploringMap

Hi FunDice
I am interested in this project, check my portfolio here: https://xploringmap.wixsite.com/home/portfolio

----------


## Ralaris

I would be interested in talking to you about it as a possibility you can check out my portfolio here. You can email me at Ralarismaps@gmail.com

----------

